# M2 Racer Seatpost



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

I wanted to see if any of you have tried the M2 Racer Seatpost ? It seems sick lite even in a 31.6 300 mm.


----------



## 514Climber (Oct 19, 2005)

*Not the post...*

but I am using the seat post clamp. So far it's holding up quite well. It's about the same weight as the Extralight clamp but less $$.

I used the M2 Racer headset on my mtb. That thing is a piece of junk. I've used budget Cane Creeks that are smoother and last longer.

My current post on my roadbike is the EC 90 CNT and that thing lives up to the hype. (also using the EC 90 CNT handlebar and EC 90 CNT SLX fork) Installing and then adjusting the angle of the saddle is a bit of a pain but the post does wonders at eating road chatter. 

What may help is the fact that I did NOT cut the post - my logic being the more carbon there is the better it will soak up the vibrations. Who knows...?


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

514Climber said:


> but I am using the seat post clamp. So far it's holding up quite well. It's about the same weight as the Extralight clamp but less $$.
> 
> I used the M2 Racer headset on my mtb. That thing is a piece of junk. I've used budget Cane Creeks that are smoother and last longer.
> 
> ...


I was running the CNT post in my old Ghisallo in a 27.2. I agree it is a pain to adjust. My new frameset uses a 31.6. So I was looking for a replacement. I also have the EC90 SLX fork and EC90 Equipe bar which I love. I had one of the EC90 stems for a while. It was TERRIBLE. Easton eventually took it back. My brother is running the same stem and has tons of problems as well.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Not first hand experience.*

Over at weight weenies I've seen several pictures of M2 posts broken. I bought a New Ultimate post from Gypzybikz that is aluminum and claimed weight is 93 grams, real weight on my scale is 96 grams. This post has been working very well, no slipage or creaking and works with oversized rails as I am using it with a Selle Italia C64 saddle. The post is made by BTP and can be ordered directly from them. My experiences from ordering from Germany has been good although it does take between two to three weeks to get here which puts them almost on par with Performancebikes standard shipping.



clgtide1 said:


> I wanted to see if any of you have tried the M2 Racer Seatpost ? It seems sick lite even in a 31.6 300 mm.


----------



## kma (Mar 1, 2005)

I have the M2 Carbon seatpost and no major problems so far. It did squeek where the seat rails meet the seat clamp, but that was quickly fixed with a drop of oil. I weigh around 150lbs. I have a compact frame so the post sticks out about 4 inches. It does flex a bit just like my old Easton EC70 carbon post.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

You have a compact frame and the post only sticks out 4"? That seems so little...


----------



## PreemCycling (Nov 7, 2005)

*M2 Carbon Seatpost*

The feedback from our readers on the M2 Carbon Seatpost has been very good. It was one of the more popular items in our Summer issue. We also showed this item in our booth at Interbike and heard good feedback from many dealers.

Alan Friedman, Editor
Preem Cycling Review
www.preemcycling.com




clgtide1 said:


> I wanted to see if any of you have tried the M2 Racer Seatpost ? It seems sick lite even in a 31.6 300 mm.


----------



## kma (Mar 1, 2005)

rensho said:


> You have a compact frame and the post only sticks out 4"? That seems so little...


My custom frame has only a 6 degree top tube slope. There are some compact frames with a much more sloping top tube. The 4" is from the top tube to seat clamp. I'm very happy with M2 seatpost. It's intention is to be one of the lightest available and it serves that purpose well. If a rider is on the heavy side, then I would recommend precaution when purchasing any feather weight components.

It's a great seatpost!


----------

